# "Mabit tulevat – olemmehan valmiit?"



## Regina22

Hi, can anyone help translate the following phrase? 

"Mabit tulevat – olemmehan valmiit?"

It is the headline of an article, concerns a new medicine. 

Here is some introduction:

Keväällä sai myyntiluvan uusi, mullistava monoklonaalinen vasta-ainelääke eli mabi. Syöpälääke? Ei. Reumalääke? Ei. Psorilääke? Ei. Crohn-lääke? Ei, ei semmoinenkaan. Monoklonaalisia vasta-ainevalmisteita on Suomessa (eli Euroopassa) myynnissä jo parisenkymmentä ja niiden käyttöaiheet ovat valtaosiltaan noita edellä ehdoteltuja, mutta lisäksi on jo jonkin aikaa ollut saatavana mabeja myös varsin esoteerisiin käyttöaiheisiin: silmään pistettävä mabi, jolla uudissuonten muodostumista verkkokalvolla estetään makulan rappeumassa, mabi paroksysmaaliseen yöhemoglobinuriaan, mabi vastasyntyneiden RSV-infektioriskiin, mabi MS-tautiin, mabi vaikeaan IgE-välitteiseen astmaan ja mabi estämään koronaaritukoksia erityistilanteissa.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I know precious little about medicine but part from _mabit_, which I have never heard, the phrase would be: _The mabs are coming  -  we are ready, aren't we? _Provided of course that _mab_ is the correct English word!

GOM


----------



## Regina22

Thanks a lot!  So far I have not come across "mabs" in this context, but I will look for it.


----------



## Regina22

Oh, I just figured it out - it concerns part of drugs, compounds that end in "-mab".  Thanks again, you helped me a lot!


----------



## Tappahannock

This may already be obvious to most, but just to put it in plain black and white, the "-mab" in the compounds in question is meant to indicate that they are monoclonal antibodies.

So the headline could be taken a couple of ways which essentially both mean the same thing.


----------

